# Corpus Offshore Tomorrow



## Texasguy76 (Apr 8, 2014)

Me and the wife got skunked twice(Friday and Saturday), not really experienced fishing offshore. Looking for a experienced crew member that can tag along and share techniques and help fill the cooler with some tasty fish. Trolling and finding state water snapper. I dont have the best gear or lures(so you may need to bring yours as well) We leave out of packery channel and I run a 23 foot Sea Hunt. We smoke and have a few drinks and don't mind if you do. 

If your interested please PM me with you number and offshore experience.


Thanks
Ken


----------

